# tilly



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone see these pics or have i done something wrong?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

No sorry I can't as just had a look and it says has been moved or deleted  Have another go at doing it


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll try again.☺


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you merged the links. dont pu them side by side, take a new paragraph for every new photo link.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Tilly is absolutely beautiful!!!love the pics!! xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah. Finally people can see😄 more to follow x 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.888030,-8.601459


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Not liking my bath 


Jeanie 😉












Jeanie 😉









I hate the car


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm comfy. 
Thats all that matters 😜


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, tilly is gorgeous


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha, I love how they lie half in/half out heir beds!
Tilly is gorgeous, Jeanie, great photos


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah - what a Sunday treat! - lots and lots of pics of Tilly. She is lovely!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I finally got the hang of it, but boy it was a long night😥


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Caught in the act😄


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

mandym said:


> Tilly is absolutely beautiful!!!love the pics!! xxx


Thanks shes a little cutie


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh gosh tilly is gorgeous! Cute pup & beautiful adult  & well done for managing to post all the pictures! You've definitely got the hang of it now  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous - love the photos


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Jeanie she's lovely, they're so full of character who could nt love a cockapo x x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous! What a beautiful little face


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys😉
She's just after drying off from a long awaited bath, 😷
Used pet head, can't praise this product enough. 
She so soft and fluffy from it 😍😍


Jeanie 😉


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tillys not very impressed with her new jacket to keep her clean while walking in the woods 😲


Jeanie 😉


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwww but she looks so cute


----------

